

Ask HN: Chicago IP lawyer / firm  recommendations? - hknws

Does anyone have personal experience with a good individual or firm for IP matters (software licensing, litigation etc.) in Chicago, IL?
======
vitovito
My design industry colleague Nick Disabato uses <http://www.hafeleinwhite.com>

